# Identify this hand saw, please



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I can’t read it, but it has “Works” on the end and on the bottom it has “Ground” something. My daughter says she can see “Jamestown” & “10” and she also thinks its maybe “Saw Works.






















So does this look familiar to anybody? Just want to know if I'm wasting my time.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's a pretty good listing of vintage American saw makers. http://www.wkfinetools.com/hus-saws/saws-index.asp

You might take a look through the makers and see if any of the marks look similar or if any of the words seem to match up.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Those pictures look like just so many scratches on metal to me. Cannot even tell that they are on a saw.

G


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Adjusted the photo's, maybe a little more clearer, hope you don't mind Sleeper.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow Thanks acowboy, that looks a lot better. I tried to polish it with automotive polishing compound, but it didn't work so well. I wish I could find a photo list of engraving trademarks then it be easy to compare it with something without having to actually read it.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, I probably will keep it because it used to be my favorite saw before it got dull. I liked it because it felt good and was small enough to fit in my old tool box.

A little story about it was once I needed it in a very small tight attic space to cut an opening to run conduit for a job I was doing. When I got back from the job I realized that I forgot it in the attic, but it was too far to travel back. Then about 2 ½ years later new owners called me back for another job and when I went into the attic it was still there right where I left it. So for me it has a little history plus it was a saw I inherited from my dad.:smile:


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Might try taking the photo with no flash, outdoors with just regular ambient light.
Photo's sometimes pick up more detail than the regular eye can see, might also try a couple of different angles also.
Might help out a little more.
And your welcome, would love to see what someone come's up with...


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I did take it outside in sun light and actually took a few pictures, but the two I posted wear the best of them all.

This is what my daughter can make out or what she thinks it is:
“Saw Works”, “Jamestown NY”, "made from special steel", "patent ground F__sac", "Bottom". She also sees “1PI” and “St_te”. I can’t see any of that.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Maybe, 
Moore Bros Empire State Works..?
*
*


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

How about trying to raise the etch.

This very informative article was in a recent thread on saw restoration.

http://www.wkfinetools.com/contrib/bSmalser/nlOldSaw/nlOldSaw3.asp

Page 3 of the article has the details.
_ To raise an etch, first avoid sanding it without using a sanding block when you clean the saw. Then degrease after buffing using mineral spirits followed by stronger trichloroethylene, and apply cold gun blue from a sporting goods store to the area of the etch. Follow the instructions on the bottle for curing and oiling._​​_ After the blue cures, simple rubbing with a sanding block and 600-grit wet-or-dry paper lubed with WD-40 or honing oil will reveal any etch remaining. All these bluing solutions will rust if not oiled, some badly, so don’t omit it._​​_ I then phosphate blue the entire blade, using the procedures I detail in a previous article on rust proofing tools. This type of blue applies a layer of rust-inhibiting phosphate to the steel, which also slightly fills the scratches and grinding marks present, making the blade a bit slipperier. _​


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Also came across this one also,
http://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/cleaning-rusty-saws-with-autosol-t73647.html
Have to keep this thread in mind have a Disston coming my way.


----------



## Manco247 (Dec 21, 2013)

http://www.tias.com/8600/PictPage/1921146789.html

This saw is made by moore brothers saw works. Check out this link above. It shows someone who gives a description of the saw very similar to yours.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Manco247 said:


> http://www.tias.com/8600/PictPage/1921146789.html
> 
> This saw is made by moore brothers saw works. Check out this link above. It shows someone who gives a description of the saw very similar to yours.


Wow, I think your right. everything in the description seems to fall in place. I guess I'll try to raise the etch like Dave mentioned to be sure, but I think it is.
Thanks Manco :thumbsup:


----------



## Manco247 (Dec 21, 2013)

No problem. I didn't see what the going price was but if you do get it cleaned and polished it could be worth $100 or more considering everything else is fairly sound.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Manco247 said:


> No problem. I didn't see what the going price was but if you do get it cleaned and polished it could be worth $100 or more considering everything else is fairly sound.


If you click on the picture to enlarge it, it said $107


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Sleeper said:


> Wow Thanks acowboy, that looks a lot better. I tried to polish it with automotive polishing compound, but it didn't work so well. I wish I could find a photo list of engraving trademarks then it be easy to compare it with something without having to actually read it.


Tryy rubbing qomething likw chalk over the engraving. It will ctch more in the engraving then in the scratches.

George

PSW Typog on this mini computer is tough.


----------

